# Hard landing



## Tony S (Jun 1, 2013)

Missed the runway at our small airfield, clipped a tree and landed on the airfield manager's front step.  Both the pilot and passenger walked away with only minor hand cuts and the homeowner was not at home.  As the saying goes 'Any landing you can walk away from is a good one", since every pilot I know plans on walking away from their landings so they can take off another day I would say this one was lucky.

1.  Someone is knocking at the front door...






2. Show respect for the groundskeeper's work and replace your divets before leaving..





3. Mrs B. gets her first look after getting home...





4. Almost took down the Christmas lights...


----------



## dewey (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice!  Always easier when the news finds you lol.  Glad everyone was okay.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 1, 2013)

Damn.  Hard to imagine a house being close enough to the end of a runway for this to happen.  Unless it's one of those communities with their own private airfield, I guess.  I still think I would have built my house somewhere not so much in line with the runway though, lol.

The worst landing mis-hap I've personally seen was a Falcon 20 that went off the end of the runway and then somehow went 100 yards through the mud at full throttle (I'm assuming that the pilot still had his hand on the throttle when the nose gear went in, and inertia made him slam it all the way forward).  We went out to inspect it to see if it could get a ferry permit (it couldn't) to get to our facility to do the repairs - we ended up sending a crew out to fix it.  It was in better shape than I expected - flaps and gear doors were gone, but that was about it (the gear doors came off, then pretty much went right through the flaps), it was mostly the engines that prevented it from getting the ferry permit (let's just say that they ate a lot of mud - the rotor blades still had chunks of sod clinging to them when we got there).


----------



## SCraig (Jun 1, 2013)

What a shame.  A sad end for a 53 year old C172.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 1, 2013)

Move it a little to the left and it would make one helluva cool mail-box!


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 1, 2013)

That's a pretty large miss.


----------



## Tony S (Jun 2, 2013)

> Move it a little to the left and it would make one helluva cool mail-box!



air mail ??   lol


----------



## manaheim (Jun 2, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Damn. Hard to imagine a house being close enough to the end of a runway for this to happen. Unless it's one of those communities with their own private airfield, I guess. I still think I would have built my house somewhere not so much in line with the runway though, lol.
> 
> The worst landing mis-hap I've personally seen was a Falcon 20 that went off the end of the runway and then somehow went 100 yards through the mud at full throttle (I'm assuming that the pilot still had his hand on the throttle when the nose gear went in, and inertia made him slam it all the way forward). We went out to inspect it to see if it could get a ferry permit (it couldn't) to get to our facility to do the repairs - we ended up sending a crew out to fix it. It was in better shape than I expected - flaps and gear doors were gone, but that was about it (the gear doors came off, then pretty much went right through the flaps), it was mostly the engines that prevented it from getting the ferry permit (let's just say that they ate a lot of mud - the rotor blades still had chunks of sod clinging to them when we got there).



We live about a mile from a local airport and within a radius of a mile there are probably 50 houses... and this is a very rural area.  A girl I used to know grew up across from a field that paralleled the airport and she was constantly reporting the downed planes "in her front yard".


----------



## SCraig (Jun 2, 2013)

The airport I learned to fly at was about 2 miles from Campbell Army Airfield, and has a short 2,000' runway that is parallel to Campbell's 12,000' runway.  One day I was hanging around waiting for the weather to clear when we heard a horrendous roar outside.  We looked outside just in time to see a C-141 with his landing gear about 10' above the runway and absolutely clawing for altitude.

He had popped out of the low overcast, saw Outlaw's runway, and chose to ignore his ILS that was pointing him to a runway 3 miles to the northwest.  Pilots do make stupid mistakes from time to time, I've made my share and lived to tell about them.  Had he landed he probably would have gone right through the pavement which was not rated for anything near the load of a C-141.


----------



## manicmike (Jun 2, 2013)

It'll buff out.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 2, 2013)

It's not delivery...

It's a small aircraft on your porch only inches from your door.

-

Jehovah's Witnesses are trying out new tactics.

-

Here's the Cessna you ordered. 

- 

Beats the crap out of a U-Haul

-

Weirdest porno intro ever. 

-

annnnd that's all I got.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 3, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> It's not delivery...
> 
> It's a small aircraft on your porch only inches from your door.
> 
> ...



You mean this isn't the fly-through deli? I was needing in-flight snacks for the passengers.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 3, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Weirdest porno intro ever.



LOL YES


----------



## ktan7 (Jun 5, 2013)

WOW! That's crazy how the plane crashed into the home! Hope everyone was ok!


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 5, 2013)

I used to fly. miss it. too expensive a hobby for me. 
flew a Cessna 172 and a piper warrior II
the Cessna handled a little better, and with the wing-over fuselage you get a much better view.


----------



## Memorylanephotos (Jun 6, 2013)

Very nice work capturing these unique images!

*<Link Deleted>*


----------



## SCraig (Jun 6, 2013)

Memorylanephotos said:


> Very nice work capturing these unique images!
> 
> *<Link Deleted>*



And this link to your web site has WHAT to do with the original post or the topic of this thread?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 6, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Memorylanephotos said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice work capturing these unique images!
> ...


Please don't quote SPAM... it just makes more work for us!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice Photojournalism.Your Hired,when can you start.


----------

